# Smiley`s



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
mal ne gaaaaanz wichtige Frage.
Wie bekomme ich einen smiley in meinen Text ?
Is ja manchmal ganz witzig und sagt mehr als tausend Wörter.

Netter Gruß
Michael


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Hallo Michael,
die smileys kannst einfügen, wenn du "Erweitert"-Modus antwortest. Steht neben "Antworten". Da kannst du auch Bilder anhängen usw.


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Hallo Michael!

Bei jeder Antwort - außer bei Direktantworten - findest Du recht neben des Texteingabefeldes Smileys, die Du nur anzuklicken brauchst, an der Stelle in dem Text, wo Du sie hinhaben möchtest. 

Wenn Du direkt antwortest, kannst Du nach einiger Zeit unten auf den Text "erweitert" klicken und dann erscheinen auch Smileys.

Ist gaanz einfach, probier's mal aus!
Sonst frag noch einmal...

Oops, Silke war schneller!


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Hallo ihr zwei,
wenn ich auf "Antwort erstellen" gehe, hab ich rechts keine smiley`s.
wenn ich auf "Erweitert" gehe auch nicht !?   :-(

mach ich was verkehrt oder stimmt ne Grundeinstellung nicht?

Michael


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

"Antwort erstellen" ???
Unten hast du doch das kleine Kästchen mit "Antworten" und "Erweitert". Da nimmst du einfach "Erweitert" und kommst automatisch ins richtige Menü.


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

hi Silke,

"Antwort erstellen" steht bei mir links unter dem letzten Beitrag.
und wenn ich auf "Erweitert" gehe, kann ich zwar einen Text eingeben und einen smiley für die Überschrift aussuchen (Beitragssymbol), aber ich habe rechts neben dem Text keine smiley`s.

Mike


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

ach so, du musst noch weiter nach unten scrollen, bis du das richtige Antwort-Menü erhälst. "Direkt antworten": da rein und dann gleich auf "Erweitert" klicken.


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Ich habs gefunden  

Meine Einstellungen stimmten nicht. Ich war auf "nur Text". Darum hatte ich die smiley`s nicht auf der linken Seite  
Hab die Einstellung jetzt geändert  

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, aber manchmal hat "Mann" halt so seine Probleme mitte Technik 

Wünsch Euch noch tolle Pfingsten

Michael


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

leider klappen hier aber nicht alle Smileys. Meine Lieblinge:

:sunflower:

und

:fisch:

funzen hier im Forum nicht :  (wie man sieht  ), wo sie doch sooooooo gut zu unseren Themen passen würden    ....


----------



## Joachim (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Hallo Ludwig,

dann füge hier im Thema diese Smilies als Attachment an, und dann kann man die ja einbauen ... 

ALLE Smilies wirst du hier auch nie zu sehen bekommen, weil die Smiliebox dann extrem unübersichtlich werden würde


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> dann füge hier im Thema diese Smilies als Attachment an, und dann kann man die ja einbauen ...



Hallo Joachim,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Aber das setzt ja erst mal voraus, dass wir wüssten, was "Attachment" ist, wir sind doch keine gelernten Mods    .

Aber wir glauben, wir haben herausgefunden, was Du (hoffentlich) meinst, hier sind sie:


----------



## Joachim (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Smiley`s*

Was sind Attachments:

das:Im erweiterten Editor, oben neben "Schriftart" und "Größe" auf die Büroklammer klicken - das sind Attachments (Anhänge) 

Ich füge die Smilies mal bei Gelegenheit ein.


----------

